# Baked Peach Oatmeal



## JMediger (Feb 16, 2014)

So I got it together enough this afternoon to make this Baked Peach Oatmeal ... Baked Peach Almond Oatmeal | Baked Oatmeal Recipe | Two Peas & Their Pod .  I like that it's something that I could put together, bake off, and then will have available to reheat each morning for breakfast this week.  

I changed a few things ...
1.  I mixed everything in a large bowl before I dumped into the pan.
2.  I mixed the chopped peaches into everything before going into the pan.
3.  I pulled it out right at the 40 minute mark knowing it could go another 10 to get the nice, brown top they recommend.  My thought was that I don't want it to get overly dry when I reheat it each morning.

It turned out pretty well.  It was quick and easy to mix up which is what I need right now.  I have mixed feelings on the almond extract.  I might leave it out next time.  The chopped almonds and almond milk may give it enough almond flavor.

Enjoy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks, I'm going to use this one!!!


----------



## JMediger (Feb 16, 2014)

I kept thinking of the different fruits it would work with ... blueberries, cherries, etc.  I had another couple bites later in the day and I decided I would leave out the almond extract.  It just tasted to "extract'y" for me.  I would rather toast the almonds to get more flavor.  Let me know what you think!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2014)

It's in the toaster oven as we type, I had to use canned peaches and I didn't have almond extract or almonds.  I used some pecans I had.  It's just starting to smell good.


----------



## JMediger (Feb 16, 2014)

I used canned peaches too.  Pecans should great!  Share your results for sure


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2014)

It tastes wonderful!!!  I'm going to separate it for breakfast each day.  I have some dried figs, I think I might soak them and try them out in the oatmeal.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 17, 2014)

I would try apples and walnuts.  I also have some dried strawberries that I may throw in.  I hope to make a batch this week sometime.  I usually buy theseProduct: Hot Cereals - Quaker Real Medleys,Apple Walnut oatmeal | QuakerOats.com but if I can make my own would be great.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2014)

This was perfect for breakfast this morning.  Started me out just great this morning.  Can't wait to change it up in a week.


----------



## JMediger (Feb 18, 2014)

PF, I did that too.  I let it cool and then cut it into squares to portion out for the week.  I gave some to my parents since it made 3 squares too many .  The figs sound good!

Jabbur, the dried strawberries sound really good too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have frozen blueberries, too!  I may even sacrifice a Granny Smith, my favorite apple!


----------



## mmyap (Feb 21, 2014)

I know this is meant for breakfast and is healthy but I'm just fantasizing how wonderful this would be over vanilla ice cream.  OMG!


----------



## JMediger (Feb 21, 2014)

mmyap ... I love spaghetti for breakfast.  Who's to say when we should eat something.    I think with ice cream is a wonderful idea for my last 2 pieces!


----------



## jabbur (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm hoping to tackle this one tomorrow.  I got some Macintosh apples at the store today and I already have walnuts.  I'm hoping to do apple walnut instead of peach almond.  I'll let you know if I get it done how it is.


----------

